# How Do I Use A Friend's Urine For A Drug Test?



## BigJon626 (Jun 22, 2010)

i know it has to be warm but whats tha best thing to put it in and conceal it? can anyone help me out? thanks


----------



## andar (Jul 6, 2010)

put it in a strong plastic bag and tape it to your leg.. if it wont stay warm you can get those hand warmers that warm up when exposed to air.


----------



## LickmyZach (Jul 16, 2010)

Drink it.
It will pass through your system without the THC, so when you urinate its shows normal.




>_<
*Crosses Fingers*
Did you do it?


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ew def don't drink it...
Fill it up in a condom and hide it on you.
When its time to "pee", CAREFULLY poke a hole in the condom and squirt it in the cup as you pee, works every time.
Unless its probation or something along those lines, they will go in with you.


----------



## andar (Jul 17, 2010)

LickmyZach said:


> Drink it.
> It will pass through your system without the THC, so when you urinate its shows normal.
> 
> 
> ...


that is probably the worst advice ive ever seen. as it passes through you it will get thc from your body. i hope you dont practice your own preaching


----------



## mconn333 (Jul 17, 2010)

who cares if it picks up thc...how bout just dont drink piss at all. any plastic container will do, i use a travel sized scope bottle, washed a few times of course, fill it tape it in ur pants close to ur nuts, dont throw it away inside the place though bring it back out with u. that only works for like jobs and shit if u got probation ur prety much fucked because some asshole stares at ur cock the whole time u piss


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 17, 2010)

Why do you need to take 1, just be like, "ok niggas... I smoke weed... ya got me..." lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 17, 2010)

i just ordered and got my whizzinator.. i didn't get it from the whizzinator site, but rather from a different site.. its a four inch fake penis that you strap around you and has a lil switch that you open to allow the pee to come out.. theres a lil plastic pouch that you fill with the fake pee, and it comes with hand warmers to keep it warm and a lil thermometer thingy to keep an eye on the temp.. i also just ordered from a different place some fake piss to fill the whizzinator with .. all in all, i think i spent like $125 or so on the whizzinator, and another $100 on six doses of the fake urine..


----------

